# Topwater setup for surf



## jcmike89 (Jun 15, 2013)

What is everyone's setup for throwing topwater in the surf? On my annual Fort Morgan trip last summer I lost a couple Zara Spooks to some nice fish cause my line was nicked. I was using 50lb braid uni knotted to 25lb mono. Got into a trout bite that was incredible but ran out of lures. I assume the lady fish that i was also catching fouled up my leader?? Should i get a small wire leader??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Regardless of line size and rod setup, use a 2ft section of 40lb fluoro or mono. It's thick enough to keep most toothy fish from biting through and the specks don't seem to notice it. Just make sure you check your leader after every couple fish


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Use a spinning rod/reel that can handle bull reds and jacks and tackle/leader to match.


----------

